# miss me? lol



## muddin_lil_sis (Dec 18, 2008)

well, i was told that i was missed over here, so i thought id up date yall on things. all our 4wheelers have been sold (as of february) and we bought a harley davidson ultra classic. thats what we spend most our time doing now. we've aquired a new puppy. a mini weenie dog named harley. she thinks she's a great dane in size. lol we are in the process of buying our first home! the closing date is tentively oct 16. we are both still working and loving our jobs. last week, we had our first motorcycle wreck. we and the bike are okay. bike has 1 scratch and we just have bumps, bruises, and some sores. we hit some loose debrit in the road (going about 20 mph) and the bike laid over on us. anyway, thats about it. we sure do miss the muddin scene. hopefully we can get us some more bikes and start ridin again.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Come back  fun is better when its dirty!


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice to have you back. My Fiance' and i went the other direction...We sold our bike and bought two four wheelers. Don't get me wrong, we still like to ride but got to point were the bike was doing alot of sitting. We are also trying to get a house. We'd probably have one by now if the women wasn't so DA## PICKY!! :chairshot: :angryfire:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh sure she's the one who's picky. You're probably the one saying "nope, garage is too small".


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

muddin_lil_sis said:


> well, i was told that i was missed over here, so i thought id up date yall on things. all our 4wheelers have been sold (as of february) and we bought a harley davidson ultra classic. thats what we spend most our time doing now. we've aquired a new puppy. a mini weenie dog named harley. she thinks she's a great dane in size. lol we are in the process of buying our first home! the closing date is tentively oct 16. we are both still working and loving our jobs. last week, we had our first motorcycle wreck. we and the bike are okay. bike has 1 scratch and we just have bumps, bruises, and some sores. we hit some loose debrit in the road (going about 20 mph) and the bike laid over on us. anyway, thats about it. we sure do miss the muddin scene. hopefully we can get us some more bikes and start ridin again.


I never got to know you before you left but welcome back. 

I really wish more women would play on this site and give the men a run for their money.


----------



## muddin_lil_sis (Dec 18, 2008)

im hoping to get back into it shortly. ill be taking my praxis exams this fall to get my teaching license. when i start teaching, my salary will be just about double what i make now. we'll be able to afford a couple more toys. =)


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey sis good to see you drop by to check on us. You don't need a ATV to hang here you know that. But its a lot funner :bigok:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Who are u again? Ur someones sister? LOL


----------



## muddin_lil_sis (Dec 18, 2008)

ha ha ha....funn p425....you know im your favorite little annoyance! =)


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

sounds like my sister there!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

long time no see.


----------

